# USB 3.1 (Type C) Docking Station/Port Replicator



## Bongripper666 (3. August 2017)

Ich suche für mein neues Notebook eine passende Dockingstation bzw. Port Replikator.

Verbindung sollte über USB 3.1 (Typ C) erfolgen.

Ich möchte einen externen Monitor (DP 1.2) anschließen können, sie sollte einen GB LAN Anschluss und mindestens 2 freie USB 3.0 Buchsen haben.

Da man in dem Bereich irgendwie zwischen 50 und 300€ alles findet, würde ich mich über Empfehlungen freuen.

Ich möchte daheim keinen Aufwand wegen der Kabel betreiben müssen und das Notebook ab und zu mobil verwenden. So habe ich dann nur 1 Kabel zum regelmäßigen an- und abstecken.


----------



## Bongripper666 (5. August 2017)

Soll ich das lieber im Notebook-Forum posten? Ich kann ja nicht der einzige User hier sein, der so etwas einsetzen will bzw. einsetzt.


----------



## Bongripper666 (7. August 2017)

Habe mittlerweile ein paar Kandidaten gefunden, die auf den ersten Blick passen sollten. Gehen preislich allerdings auch teilweise weit auseinander. Kommentare?

i-tec USB-C 3.1 Dual Display Docking Station, schwarz bei notebooksbilliger.de
Targus USB-C DV1K-SV4K Universelle Dockingstation bei notebooksbilliger.de
Delock Dockingstation USB 3.1 Type-C bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Bongripper666 (7. August 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## L4D2K (7. August 2017)

Benutze das hier und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Plugable USB-C Dockingstation mit HDMI Schnittstelle: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Edit: Hat halt nur HDMI, statt DP.


----------



## Bongripper666 (11. August 2017)

Ich habe mich für die Luxusvariante von Targus entschieden. Da kann man den Laptop draufstellen und so wird er zusätzlich belüftet.


----------

